# OHSA and Fall Protection



## RCP

> The presentation describes safety methods for preventing injuries and deaths from falls, and explains techniques currently used by employers during various stages of construction. These techniques involve the use of conventional fall-protection systems including safety nets, guardrails, and personal fall-arrest systems such as body harnesses, lanyards and lifelines.
> 
> Workers who use these safety systems perform activities such as installing roof sheathing, weatherproofing roofs, applying paint and coatings, and installing walls and subfloors, among others.


More here...


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Thanks Chris....I'm going to do a bit better with safety this summer. I have a few 2 1/2 stories homes with some funky roof lines with hard to reach places. I've never used a safety harness, but this year I'm going to.


----------



## RCP

Seems like it is another thing OHSA will be targeting, so it makes sense to be aware of. You might find this thread interesting.


----------



## RCP

Looks like the rule has been pushed to start in September. It only affects work on New Construction (including some remodel work).
You have to have a safety plan in place and use fall restraint over 6 feet.

More here


----------



## Different Strokes

RCP said:


> Looks like the rule has been pushed to start in September. It only affects work on New Construction (including some remodel work).
> You have to have a safety plan in place and use fall restraint over 6 feet.
> 
> More here


Thanks Chris. When I took OSHA 10 it covered a lot of fall protection which I'm thankful for now. Even back then it was over 6' tying off was required without safety rails.


----------



## RCP

Different Strokes said:


> Thanks Chris. When I took OSHA 10 it covered a lot of fall protection which I'm thankful for now. Even back then it was over 6' tying off was required without safety rails.


You are welcome, I sent three guys to the OHSA 10 in March. When I asked them about it, they said they instructor mentioned it, but not much detail, but there was a lot of info covered in the 2 days.


----------



## Bender

Fall restraint on ladders?


----------



## Different Strokes

Bender said:


> Fall restraint on ladders?



http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=23870
Fixed ladders: fall protection must be provided for employees climbing or working on fixed ladders above 24 feet.
29 CFR 1926.1053(a)(19) states that fall protection must be provided whenever the length of climb on a fixed ladder equals or exceeds 24 feet. A fixed ladder is "a ladder that cannot be readily moved or carried because it is an integral part of a building or structure" (§1926.1050(b)). Also, even if the length of climb is less than 24 feet, under §1926.1053(a)(18), cages, wells, ladder safety devices, or self-retracting lifelines must be provided where the top of the fixed ladder is greater than 24 feet above lower levels.

Portable ladders: fall protection is not required for employees climbing or working on portable ladders.
Neither the ladder standard (29 CFR 1926, subpart X) nor the fall protection standard (29 CFR 1926, subpart M) requires fall protection for workers while working on portable ladders.


----------



## Different Strokes

The ladder rules can get a little hazy. On one job I had to hide on top of a heating duct about 15 ft. in the air for over an hour while the inspectors walked through. My stepladder wasn't high enough (by their standards) for me to get way up there. So my partner laid down my ladder and pretended I wasn't up on top while they walked around. (They caught us by surprise) Keeping quiet up on top of duct is hard after a while, every time I shifted my azz around, it sounded like a bowling ball hitting a 50gallon metal drum.


----------



## Bender

Different Strokes said:


> The ladder rules can get a little hazy. On one job I had to hide on top of a heating duct about 15 ft. in the air for over an hour while the inspectors walked through. My stepladder wasn't high enough (by their standards) for me to get way up there. So my partner laid down my ladder and pretended I wasn't up on top while they walked around. (They caught us by surprise) Keeping quiet up on top of duct is hard after a while, every time I shifted my azz around, it sounded like a bowling ball hitting a 50gallon metal drum.


LOL! Good Stuff


----------



## Different Strokes

RCP said:


> You are welcome, I sent three guys to the OHSA 10 in March. When I asked them about it, they said they instructor mentioned it, but not much detail, but there was a lot of info covered in the 2 days.


I hear ya, honestly with all the information they cover in OSHA 10, I don't know how they can effectively cover it all in two days. :blink: But understanding that a lot of the guys I took the class with weren't there because they "wanted" to be, they were required to be, more than two days might be a stretch. :yes:


----------



## robladd

Different Strokes said:


> The ladder rules can get a little hazy. On one job I had to hide on top of a heating duct about 15 ft. in the air for over an hour while the inspectors walked through. My stepladder wasn't high enough (by their standards) for me to get way up there. So my partner laid down my ladder and pretended I wasn't up on top while they walked around. (They caught us by surprise) Keeping quiet up on top of duct is hard after a while, every time I shifted my azz around, it sounded like a bowling ball hitting a 50gallon metal drum.


Me too! LMAO. I attend fall protection classes regularly.

As a Professional Mariner we climb all kinds of ladders all over Ships and boats.

I climb one daily checking the idler sheave on top of the gantry. It's the major structure 
to the Luffing Jib Tower Crane I drive.

It's about 70' above the deck, there is a dedicated retractable device on top. It is belayed to the bottom of the ladder so when I hike up all I do is hook into it.

When I climb down I have to make sure to hook up the tag line to it before disconnecting it from my lanyard.

If I let go of it without connecting it to the tag line I have to climb down and fill out another JSA to lineman climb back up to the top to reattach it.

What's really fun is painting the crane old school, boatswains chair n and steeple jacking. The youngsters want to ride the man basket off the other crane.

That takes another crane operator and they don't learn the blood sweat and tears way of their peers.

When I climb I feel 100% safe at all times.
If I have any doubt the light turns yellow and I know it's time to prepare to stop, red light. Not until everything is safe do I give my self the green light to continue.

You only fall once. You don't want to punch your time ticket out on the way down, so stay hooked up and stay safe,
you are responsible for your own safety.


----------



## robladd

This is a red light. SWA has been exercised do to foul weather.

That is a gantry to a Luffing jib crane. To the left you can see a vertical ladder and the tag line running to the top. It's attached to a retractable fall protection device. The cable on back runs to the idler sheave. It gets inspected daily it's the Luffing cable that raises and lowers the boom.

Also in the pic you can see a water spout 
tornado on the water. After waiting on weather with a good marine forecast we will return to work.


----------



## RCP

Wowser, thanks for posting that!


----------



## sagebrush123

great photo!

thanks Robladd and also great info RCP-----

and I had a great laugh Different Strokes with you up on the ducts hiding...great imagery.


----------



## vermontpainter

Good reminder about violations.


----------



## RCP

I saw that. I think we need a thread on how to write up a safety plan? Anyone have any ideas? They will be required/


----------



## Eugene

Down here in Sydney as the health and safety laws are getting tighter, and specifically safe roof access and practices, it does have some benefits. There is now a niche for installing safe roof access points. Painters are doing a lot of this, but also window and gutter cleaners as well. It could be a useful extra feather in your cap if you are needing more work.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp.

Some insurance companies will gladly help you work on a safety plan. It is in their best interests call your broker and if he does not know, call the insurance company.


----------



## CApainter

RCP said:


> I saw that. I think we need a thread on how to write up a safety plan? Anyone have any ideas? They will be required/


You would want to start with a company Safety Program that establishes company safety policy, and a SOP for operation of equipment, and material handling in order to validate a Work Site Safety Plan. SSPC (Society for Protective Coatings) offers an industry standard; Guide 17, that describes elements of a Safety Program for the coating industry.

SSPC also offers QP1, and QP2 (Qualifications for Painting Contractors), that offers certification for painting contractors, and gives them an edge when competing for large projects.

Safety Programs add credibility to both small residential painting contractors, as well as large industrial coating contractors.


----------



## CApainter

From my understanding, it is the responsibility of the owner/client to inform the contractor of any particular safety hazards unique to the work site. From there, assessments can be made, and hazards mitigated, or engineered in order to proceed safely. Also safety audits during the project should be performed by the contractor in order to verify that the contractor's Safety Program is being implemented.


----------



## Eugene

Also do your research before you purchase any roof safety equipment. Fall protection systems come in a wide variety of methods. 

For example, when most people think of a fall prevention system, they instantly think of a harness and anchor point. But there are a huge variety of anchor points, for all different types of roofs, and also the functionality of each anchor point differs. Then there are ladder brackets, which are easy to install, and cheap, but have limited adaptability.

So figure out exactly what you need before you spend your hard earned.


----------



## kmp

Osha rules for fall protection while working in a boom lift changed a year plus.
It used to be a6 foot shock absorbing lanyard used to be accepted but now it is a two foot lanyard or a retractable lanyard,a yo yo.
The reason being a6' lanyard under load will lenghten as the stitching breaks and actually be up to 15'. Also if you fall out of a bucket and the bucket is not high enough in the air the total length of the lanyard and the boom being pulled down by the force of the end of the fall you could still hit the ground.Newtons third is involved in this.
We borrowed a yo yo or wrapped the lanyard around the basket rail.Dont know if this is ok or not.
Yo yo's are expensive and maybe rentable.They are also heavy.
this came up while we wer working in a small town of 900 people 200 miles from the nearest large town and osha was investigating another contractor and noticed the work at our site. They are out there.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

We had to buy a body harness to paint a 15,750 sqft house, my 40' was about 10'-15' shy, the contractor had pipe staging and since I have never been over 40' up on any thing we decided to buy the harness, I didn't like it at first as us painters move faster than carpenters and other trades having to move or hold the ropes, once I got used to it I loved it and will use it a whole lot more next summer. It set us back almost $500.00 with the extra rope but again well worth it.


----------



## Gough

cdpainting said:


> We had to buy a body harness to paint a 15,750 sqft house, my 40' was about 10'-15' shy, the contractor had pipe staging and since I have never been over 40' up on any thing we decided to buy the harness, I didn't like it at first as us painters move faster than carpenters and other trades having to move or hold the ropes, once I got used to it I loved it and will use it a whole lot more next summer. It set us back almost $500.00 with the extra rope but again well worth it.


I'm curious about why you needed the harness if there was pipe staging. Did the pipe staging not have the appropriate guardrails, etc?


----------



## TheFallGuy

You can watch an entire fall protection video series over at Capital Safety's website. They provide information about types of falls, fall protection systems and equipment. It's a pretty great education resource.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

TheFallGuy said:


> You can watch an entire fall protection video series over at Capital Safety's website. They provide information about types of falls, fall protection systems and equipment. It's a pretty great education resource.


I've been to this site recently. I was just checking it out.


----------



## 6126

It's amazing how many in our trade are unfamiliar with fall protection


----------



## PRC

Woodland said:


> It's amazing how many in our trade are unfamiliar with fall protection


Sure is, but not surprising given the lack of formal training and the get it done mentality of many contractors, not just painters. Or the tough guy, I don't need that safety crap, attitude. 
Every employee I've hired is unfamiliar with some or all the safety measures to work at heights and on roofs. But they all get trained. 
I starting off in commercial and was working in 100 ft. deep subway shafts or on high rises. There were meetings, trainings, etc. Get caught ignoring safety and you were off the job. I'm glad safety was drilled into my head early on. Now I do the same to others. Live to paint another day!


----------



## CApainter

I bet few, if any, members here own a rope grab.


----------



## CApainter

CApainter said:


> I bet few, if any, members here own a rope grab.


I guess I'm the only one, thanks to years of training.

I Just completed a man lift training course. Am I awesome or what!


----------



## PRC

CApainter said:


> I guess I'm the only one, thanks to years of training.
> 
> I Just completed a man lift training course. Am I awesome or what!


We used them plenty on stage work years ago. I still have one somewhere but it's rare that I need it on a residential roof. Most can be handled with roof hooks and ladders.

Have you used the retractable lanyards? They are nice for places were climbing is involved and a loop in the rope will suffice. Don't have to move a rope grab.


----------



## CApainter

PRC said:


> We used them plenty on stage work years ago. I still have one somewhere but it's rare that I need it on a residential roof. Most can be handled with roof hooks and ladders.


I still use mine occasionally if I'm tagging a life line on a roof


----------



## journeymanPainter

CApainter said:


> I bet few, if any, members here own a rope grab.


I have one plus 2 harness'


----------



## Paradigmzz

PRC said:


> We used them plenty on stage work years ago. I still have one somewhere but it's rare that I need it on a residential roof. Most can be handled with roof hooks and ladders.
> 
> Have you used the retractable lanyards? They are nice for places were climbing is involved and a loop in the rope will suffice. Don't have to move a rope grab.


Retractable lanyard you mean a yo yo? 
Just had an OSHA aerial lift recert class on Tuesday. Took 14 guys through it. 

Safety matters.


----------



## Gough

CApainter said:


> I bet few, if any, members here own a rope grab.


We've got 2 new-style rope grabs, 2 old-style ones, a handful of prussik loops (the original "rope grabs"), 3 full-body harnesses, and a new spool of 5/8" kernmantel. We use this gear almost exclusively when working off of roofs.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

CApainter said:


> I bet few, if any, members here own a rope grab.


I don't think it's as bad as you think it is in our industry. There's plenty of good good contractors out there, along with a few bad ones....


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

....


----------



## slinger58

Who's the old dude on that pic? Looks like he might be beyond his "use-by- date". Lol


The first pic.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

slinger58 said:


> Who's the old dude on that pic? Looks like he might be beyond his "use-by- date". Lol
> 
> 
> The first pic.


Some old dude I know, but he's quite handsome don't you think


----------



## Repaint Florida

CApainter said:


> I bet few, if any, members here own a rope grab.


one of these?








have you ever used one of these?


----------



## kmp

I have alot of old climbing gear I use on residential jobs. I use a body harness in a boom lift sometimes, but I make the guys use them. Body harness's with a ring in the back are pretty useless to me on a steep pitch roof. I use a waist harness clipped to my jumars, what you guys are calling rope grabs but a different style. Being tied in at the front gives me alot more freedom and control. Plus if you fall you're not dangling backwards.


----------



## Gough

CApainter said:


> I bet few, if any, members here own a rope grab.


It looks like a few of us should have taken that bet....


----------



## Gough

Repaint Florida said:


> one of these?
> View attachment 74938
> 
> 
> have you ever used one of these?
> View attachment 74946


Are those some early SLCDs?? I've got some Chouinard Copperheads and wired Stoppers out in the garage....


----------



## kmp

Bill Forrest made copper heads, used a bunch myself. Chouinard had the unique to look at a crack from the inside and make gear that worked. Sorry kind of off thread and there are only a few out there who might know what Gough and I are talking about.


----------



## 6126

CApainter said:


> I bet few, if any, members here own a rope grab.


Uh yeah lol It's almost 1 am or I'd walk out to my shop and take a photo, but I'm not :no:



CApainter said:


> I guess I'm the only one, thanks to years of training.
> 
> I Just completed a man lift training course. Am I awesome or what!


Only one course? I've taken more fall protection classes and lift classes then I can count back when I was a union painter. But, yeah your still awesome bro :thumbup: Safety first


----------



## 6126

Gough said:


> It looks like a few of us should have taken that bet....


Lol Yep :yes:


----------



## 6126

CApainter said:


> I bet few, if any, members here own a rope grab.


Whats a "rope grab" :blink:


----------



## CApainter

Woodland said:


> Only one course? I've taken more fall protection classes and lift classes then I can count back when I was a union painter. But, yeah your still awesome bro :thumbup: Safety first


The training comes up every two or three years. Between that time, I'm also routinely trained for confined space, LO/TO, Fork lift, Fall protection, CPR, Ladder and scaffold safety, environmental compliance, Material handling, fire drills and suppresion, Gas meters, lead, asbestos, and even active shooter.

I'm more awesome than you can imagine. lol!


----------



## 6126

CApainter said:


> The training comes up every two or three years. Between that time, I'm also routinely trained for confined space, LO/TO, Fork lift, Fall protection, CPR, Ladder and scaffold safety, environmental compliance, Material handling, fire drills and suppresion, Gas meters, lead, asbestos, and even active shooter.
> 
> I'm more awesome than you can imagine. lol!


LOl Cool :thumbup: Can't wait to tell the guys at the paint store lol :jester: I'm just average


----------



## CApainter

Woodland said:


> LOl Cool :thumbup: Can't wait to tell the guys at the paint store lol :jester: I'm just average


At the end of the day, I'm pretty average too. Especially when it comes to painting.


----------



## CApainter

RP,

Those are the same rope grabs I use. I haven't used the ones pictured in the bottom.


----------



## Boco

Ya, I remember doing all that training when I was in the union. Other then lead and O10 cards my guys just get on the job training. If I was into doing industrial or commercial work they would have more. Residential is always so different from job to job. The main thing is to use a buddy system and have the proper set up for each work area.


----------



## John B Williams

Different Strokes said:


> Fall protection requirements for fixed and portable ladders in construction. | Occupational Safety and Health Administration
> Fixed ladders: fall protection must be provided for employees climbing or working on fixed ladders above 24 feet.
> 29 CFR 1926.1053(a)(19) states that fall protection must be provided whenever the length of climb on a fixed ladder equals or exceeds 24 feet. A fixed ladder is "a ladder that cannot be readily moved or carried because it is an integral part of a building or structure" (§1926.1050(b)). Also, even if the length of climb is less than 24 feet, under §1926.1053(a)(18), cages, wells, ladder safety devices, or self-retracting lifelines must be provided where the top of the fixed ladder is greater than 24 feet above lower levels.
> 
> Portable ladders: fall protection is not required for employees climbing or working on portable ladders.
> Neither the ladder standard (29 CFR 1926, subpart X) nor the fall protection standard (29 CFR 1926, subpart M) requires fall protection for workers while working on portable ladders.


yes. right


----------

